# What SD cards to use in BlackVue?



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

I've tried 2 different 64gb SanDisk Ultra cards and get "check SD card" voice prompt with.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

You may just need to format the card. Hold down the button for like 10 seconds. I have use a 64GB SanDisk Ultra for weeks without a problem.


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

I bought the 16gb version of the BlackVue. That wouldn't matter, would it? My 32gb cards work in it ok.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

The one that it came with. 128G


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Harry Seaward said:


> I bought the 16gb version of the BlackVue. That wouldn't matter, would it? My 32gb cards work in it ok.


Nope, doesn't matter. That's just the size of the card that it came with, the cameras themselves are all the same. Currently the max size they support is 128GB. That could possibly increase with a future firmware update.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

64GB SanDisk Ultra..


----------



## HunkyWunky (Feb 11, 2016)

Transcend high endurance is on the top choice, and lexar high endurance is the second on my list.
(Many users have bad experiences with sandisk and samsung.)


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I would check the manual, there are 3 different things you need to look for to see if the SD card is compatible, speed, size and pin layout

For speed, Look for what class it is (should be a number inside of the letter C or U), the SD card must be fast enough to support live video

As for size, there are multiple types of SD cards, regular SD (Secure Digital), SDHC (Secure Digital High Capacity) and SDXC (Secure Digital eXtended Capacity

Since it seems to support 128GB, it should be SDXC compatible, so it should support any capacity SD card on the market today

As for pin layout, a new type of SD card was just released reciently called UFS, the pins on a UFS card are located in the middle instead of the edge, so if you insert a UFS card onto a non-UFS slot, the pins won't line up and and the device won't notice you inserted a card, this is where the C and U come in on the class type, if the class number is inside of a C, it's a regular SD card, if the class number is inside of a U, it's a UFS SD card


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bean said:


> Nope, doesn't matter. That's just the size of the card that it came with, the cameras themselves are all the same. Currently the max size they support is 128GB. That could possibly increase with a future firmware update.


So can I buy the 16gb version of the blackvue and replace the sd card with a 128 gb card I have already?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> So can I buy the 16gb version of the blackvue and replace the sd card with a 128 gb card I have already?


Yep! That's exactly what I did. I bought this one off Amazon (16GB) http://amzn.to/2odmKBq then used a 64GB SanDisk Ultra card that I had laying around. Then after a few weeks replaced it with a 128GB card. I ended up putting the 16GB card it came with into my car stereo to run mp3's off of


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bean said:


> Yep! That's exactly what I did. I bought this one off Amazon (16GB) http://amzn.to/2nKGtqE then used a 64GB SanDisk Ultra card that I had laying around. Then after a few weeks replaced it with a 128GB card. I ended up putting the 16GB card it came with into my car stereo to run mp3's off of


Nice cause I had a 128gb card in my last phone and when I bought a new phone of course it doesn't accept any cards which is Ubers fault lol


----------

